
Japan to extend copyright period on works including novel, paintings to 70 years - infodocket
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2018/12/10/national/japan-extend-copyright-period-works-including-novels-paintings-70-years-dec-30/
======
deogeo
When was the last time a country _reduced_ the duration of copyright?

With very few exceptions, the profit a work brings falls quickly after
publishing. So copyright isn't being extended so much to preserve the profits
from existing works - it's to keep those works from competing with new ones.
Literally taking from the public to create demand.

~~~
x220
When was the last time a government gave up power?

------
mattchamb
As someone who is trying to use Aozora Bunko to get practice material for
learning japanese, this saddens me.

[https://www.aozora.gr.jp](https://www.aozora.gr.jp)

~~~
claudiawerner
This looks really cool, makes me want to get my motivation back for learning
Japanese again.

~~~
mattchamb
I don't have a link atm, but the whole site is available as a github repo if
you are interested in a local copy.

~~~
pasbesoin
[http://darthcrimson.org/digital-japanese-literature-
aozora-b...](http://darthcrimson.org/digital-japanese-literature-aozora-
bunko/)

[https://github.com/aozorabunko/aozorabunko](https://github.com/aozorabunko/aozorabunko)

~1.7 GB, as served as a zip file by Github.

